# Masterbilt smoker not coming up to temp.



## murdermode (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a rack of ribs in the smoker and it will not come up to temp. I even have the temp set at 270 and my maverick thermometer is only reading a max of 212 then it will drop back below 200.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

Do you have water in the pan? Sounds like you do, 'cuz most vertical smokers (especially electrics) won't get much over 210-220* with water. If so, dump it and go dry. Also, be sure to block the wind if you have nasty weather...wind is your worst enemy with outdoor cookers.

Eric


----------



## murdermode (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah I blocked the wind and that's keeping me about 210 but I didn't know about the water. I'll dump it and see if that helps.


----------



## murdermode (Dec 23, 2015)

I dumped the water and blocked everything from the wind and my temp spiked to 230 not it went back down and is fluctuating between 210 and 220. I'll just let it keep going and pull it later and finish it in the oven if need be.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

Yep, no shame in using the "O" when necessary.

I forgot to ask, but if it's early in the smoke and the meat is still cold, it may take a while for chamber temps to climb. Once the meat starts heating up your chamber temps should be on the rise as well. If it refuses to to reach 250* or so, you may have a bad controller or something....it happens.

Eric


----------



## murdermode (Dec 23, 2015)

I honestly think it's just the outside temp that's giving me the issue. It's chilly and rainy out so its just hard to keep heat even when blocked from the wind. I'm sticking at around 220 now so I guess I'll just let it smoke and see where I get.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah, if you have weather to deal with, that puts electric smokers into over-drive trying to keep up. 220* is fine for ribs anyway...they'll render out a bit more fat at lower temps and still remain pretty juicy when finished. Just figure an extra ~hour+ over smoking at higher temps to reach about the same finished texture.

Eric


----------



## murdermode (Dec 23, 2015)

Well the problem is the temp was so low when I first started that I'm not sure when it will be done.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

Lots of guys fire up the smoker and see where it settles in at, or how hot it will actually get for them that day (electrics can be lacking in BTU output when the weather rolls in on you)...then toss in the goods. Gives you a better idea on what your average chamber temps will be running before the smoke starts...a little edge on figuring total cooking time and when it _might_ be finished.

With gassers I could just roll with the punches and never worry about not having enough juice to get to the target temp. Now, I'm burning charcoal or lump only...so the learning curve has gotten a little steeper again for me, but I don't sweat it much...some extra hot coals in the fire goes a long way towards finding my target temp.

Eric


----------

